# [solved] Hilfe mit einem maskierten Paket

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich will amarok-1.x installieren und da die <kdelibs-4 jetzt per package.mask maskiert sind, kann ich sie so nicht installieren.

Ich hab layman installiert und kde-sunset hinzugefügt. Da bekomme ich die fehlermeldung

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r7 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (09 Jan 2009)

# KDE 3.5.10 has been removed from Portage. You can find it in layman, kde-sunset overlay.

#

# http://linuxized.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-unmerge-kde-3-packages-if-their.html

#

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "amarok" [argument])

```

Aber egal, was ich in /etc/portage/package.keywords schreibe, kriege ich es hin hin, kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 zu demaskieren. Kann jemand mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich das machen soll?

----------

## misterjack

Hardmaskierte Pakete werden mit der package.unmask demaskiert.

```
echo "=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Hardmaskierte Pakete werden mit der package.unmask demaskiert.
> 
> ```
> echo "=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ```
> ...

 

In solch einem Fall wäre es wohl besser gleich den Slot komplett zu demaskieren: 

```
echo "kde-base/kdelibs:3.5" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Es ist ja nicht gesagt, daß es ewig bei -r6 als "neuste" Version bleiben wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

danke. An package.unmask habe ich gar nicht gedacht.

----------

